# So are all Lyft mentors clueless cultish followers...or just mine?



## [email protected] Noob (Jul 14, 2015)

What an absolute pain in the ass. He was so proud to show off a daily summary which came to $150, and thought that was just great..for about 10 hours online. And that included his tips. When I asked about his policy regarding allowing passengers to stop at drive thrus or grocery stores, he said, "why wouldn't you?? it's free money. you're getting paid to wait, so why not??" My time is worth more than $.17/minute moron. I felt just gross after our meeting like I had just been through an initiation into a cult....one where they serve refreshing kool aid at the end of the day.


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

I'd be curious to see a newly recruited Lyft driver try to refer to the Mentor as a "trainer" and try to thank him or her for the "training" that they are providing. My guess is that they have a script emphasizing that they are NOT "trainers" and that the mentoring ritual is NOT "training."

(Needing to train a worker is a major determinant of employee status.)


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

So are all Lyft mentors clueless cultish followers...or just mine?


most. lame dolts who get hard-ons cuz they get some mass email attention and some "authori-tay" cuz in their other job they're some bottom-of-the-ladder administrative desk slave.

Lyft = that kool-aid cult that wore nike shoes + George Orwell's 1984.

fistbumps!


----------



## cb80907 (Aug 3, 2015)

leroy jenkins said:


> So are all Lyft mentors clueless cultish followers...or just mine?
> 
> most. lame dolts who get hard-ons cuz they get some mass email attention and some "authori-tay" cuz in their other job they're some bottom-of-the-ladder administrative desk slave.
> 
> ...


I guess I got lucky with my mentor when I signed up for Lyft. She was realistic about what I could expect from driving. She no longer drives, of course...her and one other mentor are pretty cynical whenever Lyft announces something in my area, but the other mentors...very clueless and cultish as well.


----------



## MJ Khan (Jun 3, 2015)

cb80907 said:


> I guess I got lucky with my mentor when I signed up for Lyft. She was realistic about what I could expect from driving. She no longer drives, of course...her and one other mentor are pretty cynical whenever Lyft announces something in my area, but the other mentors...very clueless and cultish as well.


I got a decent cool guy for mentor session. However, most Lyft mentors are assholes, they think of themselves as Lyft gods. Most of them only work on weekends & weekdays make $$$ on mentor session. I took a Lyft few days ago, the driver was new, her mentor scared the shit of her. She was a nervous reck, I politely asked to stop the car and told her to drink the water & breath. Finally she was ok. She thanked me & wished I was her mentor to which I said I don't want people to hate me. Here is Chicago many mentors will says whatever they want but god forbid you say something & they will ban you


----------



## iMakeTheMaps (Jul 14, 2015)

Mine showed up 15 mins late, dressed like a slob, and literally in the middle of a meal. She didn't have answers to a few of my questions and acted like nobody had ever asked her anything before. 

To her credit, she was very friendly and tried her best to explain how the ride process worked with the app and what I could realistically expect as far as working environment, hours, money, etc. 

Not the best representative of the company in my opinion, but I don't think they're trying very hard. It was obviously much more 'orientation' than I got from Uber.


----------



## Azuredragoon (Mar 5, 2015)

My mentor was really good, he wasmore like someone that wanted to give actual advice than the koolaid responses. We had a fistbump, but he made it clear that riders usually don't expect that stuff. We spent about 45 min to an hour talking about how the different areas in my location are like. He spent some time telling me about how to use both apps open to minimize downtime. He also gave some good tips on where to keep bags in the car in case of vomit and what to keep in the car for safety.


----------



## MsKia (Jun 13, 2015)

Mine was awesome! We had a blast the whole time. He knew I already drove for Uber and even showed me some things I didn't know since he also drives both. We shares each others music on the trip (we are both singers and recording artists). So just random I'm sure as to if you get a ******bag or not.


----------



## Biovirus (Jun 3, 2015)

Mine was blah. I had talked to him about taxes, pay, hours, pax ect..

He claimed that last year he used Turbo btax and combined mileage + all deductibles and got a tone of money back. Made 1k a week driving for both companies.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

cb80907 said:


> I guess I got lucky with my mentor when I signed up for Lyft. She was realistic about what I could expect from driving. She no longer drives, of course...her and one other mentor are pretty cynical whenever Lyft announces something in my area, but the other mentors...very clueless and cultish as well.


my mentor look like he just graduated from high school


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm not a clueless mentor . ☺ i wasn't chosen to take part of the new mentoring program launched recently. 

It was pretty decent, $35 for 15 to 20 minutes session.


----------



## kmartinez3218 (Sep 26, 2015)

My lyft mentor was nasty, he smelt of BO, filthy minivan he sported. Very disheveled man. I could not wait for the man to get out of my car so I could buy lysol to spray and air my car out.

He also had me waiting 30 minutes, talked poorly of his last encounter. BTW he asked me no questions except why I wanted to drive for lyft, I let him talk, drove into airport and promptly dropped his nasty adz off. I wanted him out of my car the smell he reeked of was that bad. Worst experience I had my car was out of service 30 minutes afterward to clean, lysol and air it out and I was probably a bit pissed off at this as I was next to the airport and could not take pings because his smell lingered in my car.

I also probably expected more, I am a business owner and I was appalled at the man's behavior and lack of professionalism and friendliness. Not someone I would employ and he probably knew it. When he asked to roll my window up to test my ac, it couldn't be quick enough I wanted that ride to end asap, I asked no questions and was thankful he got out of my vehicle.


----------



## cb80907 (Aug 3, 2015)

MJ Khan said:


> I got a decent cool guy for mentor session. However, most Lyft mentors are assholes, they think of themselves as Lyft gods. Most of them only work on weekends & weekdays make $$$ on mentor session. I took a Lyft few days ago, the driver was new, her mentor scared the shit of her. She was a nervous reck, I politely asked to stop the car and told her to drink the water & breath. Finally she was ok. She thanked me & wished I was her mentor to which I said I don't want people to hate me. Here is Chicago many mentors will says whatever they want but god forbid you say something & they will ban you


That's pretty much how all of the remaining mentors in my area roll. They make most of their money on mentor sessions and are pretty out of touch with the rest of us drivers. Most of them also have a regular full time job, too. I'll be glad to be getting out of this come November 2nd, personally.


----------

